# copper from heatsinks



## NickPerry (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm sure this isn't new to anyone here. nor is it difficult to figure out.

but I'd thought I'd share my experience getting the copper core out of an aluminum heat sink.

at first i was thinking of just tossing the heat sinks with the core as low grade aluminum, but when I was removing the fans (just clipped on, so just use a flat head screw driver to pry them off (though some are screwed on, but you'll be able to tell quite quickly)

but when the fan popped off, I noticed that the copper and aluminum weren't fused in some complex manner like I thought, but rather there was just a lump of copper press-fitted into the center of the aluminum.







my first thought was to use a torch to expand the aluminum and push out the copper (if you have a press you might even be able to do this while it's cold)

but I don't think it would really be worth the butane, so I just grabbed the hack saw, cut a slit in the aluminum, then used a flat head + a mallet to pry apart the aluminum, and voila! out popped a nice chunk of copper, and now the aluminum part can go into the clean pile! + a bit of stainless as a bonus 






so now instead of some low grade aluminum, I now have some high grade aluminum + high grade copper!


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 23, 2014)

I usually put the heat sink between two transformers, put a chisel or a thick pin into the top and give it a whack with a sledgehammer and the core is out in just a few seconds.

Göran


----------



## Smack (Apr 24, 2014)

Might want to find a local artist that does sculpting from scrap, those heat sinks make good eyes. I know a guy that makes some really cool works, if I can remember I'll take a pic of what's known as "The Elephant That No One Talks About" and post it here.


----------



## NickPerry (Apr 24, 2014)

*g_axelsson:*

Yeah I'll probably do something like that next time, I wasn't to sure how tight they were, or if they were cemented with a thermal glue or something.
but since there not, I'll probably just punch them out next time like you suggested.
Thanks!

*Smack:*

That's not a bad Idea at all! especially since I live in a very artsy town =D
thanks for the Idea!


----------



## scranney (Apr 27, 2015)

My fatheringlaw has a press which pops them out easy.
the square ones that have aluminium fins on with the copper plate are soldered in and I heat them up with a propane tourch to melt the solder to get the copper out. But be careful doing that with ones that have the pipes in because they can explode so it is best to rip the pipes first to put holes in. Also there are lots of bad fumes. I think there is more value in copper than gold in the p4s I pulled the heatsinks and wires out and it averaged out to $2 Ausd a computer for the scrap copper.


----------



## Smack (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow, forgot about this, it's only been a year though.


----------

